# findet ihren Kollegen nett



## Wolfi

Hola. Una pregunta: en un libro de texto me viene la frase "Melanie findet ihren Kollegen sehr nett" y la traducción al lado "Melanie dice que su colega es muy simpático". ¿No debería ser "sus colegas", en plural?
Y una pregunta más sobre "ihren". Tengo un poco de lío con los pronombres. En la frase de arriba me parece plural más por "Kollegen", pero:
Ihr--su (de ella) y algo masculino (singular)
Ihre--su (de ella) y algo femenino (singular)
Ihren--su (de ella) pero ¿en acusativo? Por ejemplo "Nehmen Sie Ihren (en este caso de usted, pero no importa, el pronombre es el mismo) Hund". ¿Y para plural cómo sería? Me refiero a "Coja usted sus perros", o "Sus perros (de ella) son amables". 
Si alguien puede aclararme este lío con ihren le estaría muy agradecido..


----------



## osa_menor

Wolfi said:


> Hola. Una pregunta: en un libro de texto me viene la frase "Melanie findet ihren Kollegen sehr nett" y la traducción al lado "Melanie dice que su colega es muy simpático". ¿No debería ser "sus colegas", en plural?


En Plural sería: "Melanie findet *ihre* Kollegen sehr nett".
"ihren Kollegen" aquí es _acusativo_._ Wen findet sie nett? Sie findet ihren Kollegen nett._


> Y una pregunta más sobre "ihren". Tengo un poco de lío con los pronombres. En la frase de arriba me parece plural más por "Kollegen", pero:
> Ihr--su (de ella) y algo masculino (singular)
> Ihre--su (de ella) y algo femenino (singular)
> Ihren--su (de ella) pero ¿en acusativo?   Por ejemplo "Nehmen Sie Ihren (en este caso de usted, pero no importa, el pronombre es el mismo) Hund".
> 
> ¿Y para plural cómo sería? Me refiero a "Coja usted sus perros", o "Sus perros (de ella) son amables".
> Si alguien puede aclararme este lío con ihren le estaría muy agradecido..



(importa porque en sing. fem. acusativo es "*i*hren" ( i minuscula).
"¿Y para plural cómo sería? Me refiero a "Coja usted sus perros", o "Sus perros (de ella) son amables"."
Nehmen Sie *Ihre* *Hunde*.
Un saludo


----------



## Wolfi

¿Bien, pero por qué Kollegen? ¿Por qué no dice "ihren Kollege"?


----------



## osa_menor

Bien, aquí la declinación de _Kollege_

singular                 
der Kollege ---- Nominativ
des Kollegen -- Genitiv
dem Kollegen -- Dativ
den Kollegen -- Akkusativ

plural               
die Kollegen---- Nominativ
der Kollegen --- Genitiv  
den Kollegen ----Dativ
die Kollegen --- Akkusativ


----------



## Wolfi

Vale, entonces es de esos nombres especiales que cambian declinación, no es por una regla gramatical general, me refiero. Con otro nombre quizás no tuviéramos esa "n" al final, ¿verdad?


----------



## osa_menor

Sí. Hay diversas declinaciones en alemán.


----------



## Wolfi

¡Gracias osa_menor!


----------

